# To those bashing CARROT STICK!



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

OK... I was truly insulted by some comments recently that carrot stick is an "evil equipment"! :lol: So before throwing a saddle on my paint today, I took some pics of my beautiful (still cheap, just $7 at the Expo) great yellow color carrot stick (I'm often using on ground instead of lunge whip or end of lead rope). I like it and will like it despite all arguments (so don't even start please :mrgreen: ). So enjoy!

P.S. I don't play any "games" with my horses, BTW. The ground work if I do any mostly just disengage hinds, back up, and some lunging. But I still think we need some laugh with all those too heat-up discussions lately.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

I do not think people have a problem with the stick per-say but the price that is charged for it from certain clinicians. If I could get one for $7 I would probably pick one up too. However I would never pay more for one then I would a lunge whip as I can get the same results with a lunge whip as a KS.

Also where is your string?? You have lost the part the carret hangs from. How will your horse know what to do.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey, does that have a little hookey looking thing on the end of it? If so, I might have to get me one. A stick with a hook is a great tool for reaching under the belly on a hard to cinch horse.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I don't have a carrot stick. Or rather, banana stick. =]

I have a hot pink "Gracie-beater," haha. Got me a dressage whip for my little one for teaching her the ground manners. But that's probably less acceptable than a stick, huh? For shame, Leigha, for shame! =D


----------



## Marecare (Jan 1, 2009)

Oh Man!

No wonder it cost $7 dollars.

You didn't get the string for the end.

I have one for sale for $29.95 that I will sell you...Ha!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I have a purple dressage whip...I got no issues with the stick...just the price!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm on the other side. I hate regular lunge whips. I like my carrot stick. Don't play games either : )


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Marecare said:


> Oh Man!
> 
> No wonder it cost $7 dollars.
> 
> ...


It DID have a string, BUT I took it away.  So it's $7 for stick + string (and I rather stick with that price lol!). 

The problem with the string it's all over the place, and since I only use the stick to touch the butt with that little black popper on the end I don't really need it (so I just unhooked it). 

smrobs, it's very rigid, so besides tapping you can rub it all over the horse (I even scratch their butts sometime with it, nearly impossible with dressage whip or lunge whip).


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Smrobs-the "hookey thing" is just where the string goes. Love mine too, and I too have a "knock off"-in navy blue.

My string gets in the way sometimes too. All the rope and string and stick....takes some getting used to, but I still like it.


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

Ha ha, love the banana stick!! :lol:

I've got my own cheapie carrot stick, and I've found them a lot easier for me to wield with precision than a lunge whip for groundwork. 

That being said, I think that Scout and I have outgrown it. If I did much groundwork with him at all this summer, I just used the tail of my lungeline to get after him. I keep the stick around, though; sometimes I go help a 4-H-er or a horse-y friend with something and like to have the extra reach. 

My sister has a lime green one, she calls it her Rio-Beater or The Beatin' Schtick.


----------



## DressageIsToDance (Jun 10, 2010)

I never could see the argument in how they were "evil".

Personally, I think they are a glorified whip.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I just use my hand. I'm the one that said it was the dumbest invention in the horse world. If people need sticks, I say go for it!


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

DressageIsToDance said:


> Personally, I think they are a glorified whip.


I agree. Whip does the same thing, but somehow it's been made into this 'must have' item for training.


----------



## DressageIsToDance (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm willing to bet that my crop and dressage whip both cost less combined than one carrot stick...

I've heard the argument that the carrot stick is "made different", but could you not just take an old whip lying around the barn and fix it up to have properties more like the carrot stick? In the end though, I think they would accomplish the same thing.

Maybe it's just me though. I don't do a lot of ground work myself anymore, admittedly.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Solon said:


> *I just use my hand.* I'm the one that said it was the dumbest invention in the horse world. If people need sticks, I say go for it!


You have very long hands then! :shock: :lol:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

DressageIsToDance said:


> I'm willing to bet that my crop and dressage whip both cost less combined than one carrot stick...


I'm taking your bet! 

My nice yellow carrot stick is $7.

Now my dressage whip (for actual riding) is from Dover. I don't remember the price, but the cheapest one there (checking right now) is $12. I believe I paid $15 or $20 for mine (for the length I wanted). The whip I have for trail ride and jumping (don't use it, keep just in case) again from Dover is around $7-10. 

Now I had dressage whip from local TSC and it was around $10, short whip from the local auction $4. 

So doesn't matter how you combine them the only one cheaper would be the very crappy short whip from the local auction. :wink:


----------



## DressageIsToDance (Jun 10, 2010)

Last time I checked, carrot sticks were $32. At least, the ones direct from the Parellis. Is yours generic?

The only real reason why I made that bet, believe me, had I not seen that price tag a while back I'd have never dreamed they'd charge that for the sticks.

Regardless...I still think it's a glorified whip.  ALTHOUGH, I do wish dressage whips came in bright colors like that. I'd love it for schooling at home. Me and the pony have a "bright color" theme, and almost all I wear to ride is tie dye shirts. Rainbow colored dressage.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Solon said:


> I agree. Whip does the same thing, but somehow *it's been made into this 'must have' item for training*.


Why not to use it if it's more convenient AND cheaper? That's what I just don't get. Why this fact makes people so mad? I'd be very hesitant to leave somewhere or step on my nice pricey dressage whip. However I don't really care about the carrot stick. 

I prefer Woof boots to the no-brand neoprene boots. Just the convenience of velcro, and the sickness of the boots. So should I use neoprene boots just because "they do the same thing"? And be laughed at for using Woofs? 

I'm not trying to fight here, but there is always a reason behind the use of any equipment. And often the reason is valid, not because it's just some "magical tool". :wink:


----------



## SamboStar (Sep 18, 2008)

Ha, that's funny about the Banana stick! I got mine pretty cheap, less than $40 ithink, and I've gotten used to halding the stick+string all the time. It makes agood stand-in for a lunge whip if I forget to bring mine to the barn!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

DressageIsToDance said:


> Last time I checked, *carrot sticks were $32*. At least, the ones direct from the Parellis. Is yours generic?


Well, I bet Parellis yes!  Mine is not from Parelli. Those were sold by 2 or 3 different vendors at the Expo last year in all different colors and cheap.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

DressageIsToDance said:


> ALTHOUGH, I do wish dressage whips came in bright colors like that. I'd love it for schooling at home. Me and the pony have a "bright color" theme, and almost all I wear to ride is tie dye shirts. Rainbow colored dressage.


They come in bright colors. My dressage whip is blue with silver! I could of see in yellow too, but I'm not positive.


----------



## DressageIsToDance (Jun 10, 2010)

> *Reg Price:* $62.67 USD
> Savvy Price: $47.00 USD


This is the price I found on the Parelli website...so, I was technically right. The "brand name" carrot stick is much more expensive. I think my dressage whip and crop together cost $15 give or take.

I'm in awe. $47 was more than I remember seeing a while back.

Each to his own, but if I had to choose between a $47 carrot stick and saddling up for a ride, I'd go with the latter, ROFL!

Seriously, how do the Parellis make ANY money off their merchandise, when they sell knock offs for around 80% less?


----------



## DressageIsToDance (Jun 10, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> They come in bright colors. My dressage whip is blue with silver! I could of see in yellow too, but I'm not positive.



Where did you get it?! :shock: Blue would look fantastic with Jack's blue square pad and polos.

...sometimes I wish I did WP just for the bright colors. I'm somewhat of an odd ball in the black and white dressage world. :lol:


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

heyy guys... if you dont want to pay the high prices for one (and you arent lucky enough to find one for 7 dollars! ) then just find your dad or husdbands golf clubs and take one and cut the whacker end off and drill a hole and tie a little piece of leather through, or for a cheap flag, tie a plastic bag to the end. works like a charm! lol


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

DressageIsToDance said:


> Where did you get it?! :shock: Blue would look fantastic with Jack's blue square pad and polos.


Dover!  It's my # 1 for everything (we have actual stores around). I believe it's this one: Dover Saddlery | Fleck Sparkle Dressage Whip .


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

ridergirl23 said:


> heyy guys... if you dont want to pay the high prices for one (and you arent lucky enough to find one for 7 dollars! ) then just find your dad or husdbands golf clubs and take one and cut the whacker end off and drill a hole and tie a little piece of leather through, or for a cheap flag, tie a plastic bag to the end. works like a charm! lol


Hmmmmm......... I thought golf clubs are too sick plus don't you think dad or husband will smack your own butt when they figure out what happened to their favorite golf club??!! I'll rather go with PVC pipe next time - they are $3 in local Home Depot and so much safer.... :rofl:


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

kitten_Val said:


> You have very long hands then! :shock: :lol:


I should have said, hand and arms. Works exactly the same.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Solon said:


> I should have said, hand and arms. Works exactly the same.


I can't reach the butt of my horse with my hand standing by the shoulder. May be my horse is too long...


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

DressageIsToDance said:


> Seriously, how do the Parellis make ANY money off their merchandise, when they sell knock offs for around 80% less?


Mine doesn't have Parelli's stamp on it! So it may not work for Parellis.


----------



## DressageIsToDance (Jun 10, 2010)

*Drools over whips*

I so owe you one for directing me to those. I am so getting one.

What about a blind turner? You know, the little sticks you twist to open or close the blinds?

Although I'm not sure my fiance would appreciate not being able to open or close the blinds anymore than husbands and fathers would appreciate stolen (and expensive) golf clubs! LOL


----------



## DressageIsToDance (Jun 10, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> Mine doesn't have Parelli's stamp on it! So probably it won't work for Parelli trainers and students.


Ah, there's the catch right there! Apparently it's not $47, it's $62. The $47 is some special saver club. Good grief that is inflated as all get out.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

DressageIsToDance said:


> *Drools over whips*
> 
> I so owe you one for directing me to those. I am so getting one.
> 
> ...


Ha-ha! I remember going with just the tree stick when I was a kid. Worked wonder. However these days I can only go with those good handlers (like real whips/sticks offer) or I pull the skin off the fingers. :-(

I try to limit my visits to Dover. Too many things I want to buy (and too little money). Lol! I ALWAYS look at pads there and sit in couple higher end saddles.


----------



## soileddove (Jul 27, 2010)

I just paid $1.50 for a fiberglass fence pole at Fleet Farm.. ha ha "Ripped off" two of the black caps that covered their ends and super-glued them to both ends after drilling a hole through one so I could get a string through there. Then I wrapped some electrical tape around the bottom of the cap things so it had a little more bulk for a handle. Then I whipped up my own leather popper from scrap leather laying around. Works a charm and it didn't even cost me $7. :lol: And it only took all of 10 minutes to do. The sting was some rope I had lying around and the leather was left over from making ******, and the electrical tape I ripped off from my grandpa. 

I love it and it doesn't even look half bad actually and its lasted for years.

smrobs, are you talking about those beef show sticks with the little hookers on them? Beef - Show Sticks I've seen my grandpa use those on the occasional "difficult-to-cinch" horse.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

kitten_Val said:


> I can't reach the butt of my horse with my hand standing by the shoulder. May be my horse is too long...


I guarantee your horse is not longer than mine. When I want him to move his hind end I step towards the back and say my cue and snap my fingers. If I need to poke him to get a little more movement I will do that. I have used the long whip as well. But I'm not buying a carrot stick or any other sort of what I consider is ridiculous equipment that you can buy cheaper or make yourself.

Cost of branch? 0.00 dollars
Getting the same results as a $60.00 carrot stick: *PRICELESS*


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> Hmmmmm......... I thought golf clubs are too sick plus don't you think dad or husband will smack your own butt when they figure out what happened to their favorite golf club??!! I'll rather go with PVC pipe next time - they are $3 in local Home Depot and so much safer.... :rofl:


 haha well, if all their golf clubs are at the barn.... what could they beat you with?!?!? my dads to cheap to buy a 64 $ carrot stick jsut to hit me with it xD 
hahaha i never thought of that, we could just buy a pipe... lol


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Solon said:


> Cost of branch? 0.00 dollars
> Getting the same results as a $60.00 carrot stick: *PRICELESS*


Branch! C'mon! It's not BRIGHT YELLOW! :lol:


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Hmmm...my dressage whip is rather rigid...what is a carrot stick like? Is it whip like or stick like? 

I usually hold the whip by the popper and push with the handle. Works great for sideways movements.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

OK everyone, time for the bed (as I have to get up at 5 am). So good night to everyone! Wish you all to see bright yellow carrot sticks in your dreams (or nightmares?) tonight! :wink:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

corinowalk said:


> Hmmm...my dressage whip is rather rigid...what is a carrot stick like? Is it whip like or *stick like*?
> 
> I usually hold the whip by the popper and push with the handle. Works great for sideways movements.


Stick like. I have couple dressage whips, they are not nearly as rigid. And that's what I like about it (besides the color of course, which was #1 reason to buy it)!


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Spray paint: $2.50
Still cheaper than a carrot stick.


----------



## DressageIsToDance (Jun 10, 2010)

corinowalk said:


> Hmmm...my dressage whip is rather rigid...what is a carrot stick like? Is it whip like or stick like?
> 
> I usually hold the whip by the popper and push with the handle. Works great for sideways movements.


I have no idea, I've never messed with carrot sticks.

Jack knows when I get my dressage whip out on the ground, he's gone too far and needs a time out though. I have never beat him with it, never will beat him, but he respects it because he knows he WILL get a sharp little tap on his bum if he invades my space or steps on me out of his carelessness and disrespect. He moves if I just lay the popper end on his flank gently. Of course, that's usually not necessary, I can just say "scoot over" and he will move for me.  Well trained pony is well trained...


----------



## soileddove (Jul 27, 2010)

Those fiberglass fence poles come in all sorts of colors. Mine is purple.. But I remember seeing orange, green, grey, blue, white, and black. Still for only $1.50..


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

training stick made of a hollow fiberglass rod : whip made of metal that is covered up with nylon/leather usually tapering to the end

The whip will bend or flex during a swing, if used to hit something it will hurt the thing that was hit much more than if it was hit with the stick. Of course neither should be used to hit a horse they should be used to que (sp?) and communicate only, I was only referring to the physical properties of each.

The stick can be used with or without the string, and the string can be used separately making 3 different tools.

The manner of handling/using a stick is different, I think of it as casting the line/string like fishing. The popper can land gently on a precise spot just as a fishing lure can land gently on the waters surface. A whip w/lash can be used this way too.

I boarded at a barn where there was a Morgan trainer who used very harsh methods. The way she used and taught her students to use the whip was not easy to watch. The girls just loved to crack that whip, the horses were frightened of it.

It is all in the hands of the user.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Here is a lower priced model for those who want one but are smart enough to not pay the PP inflated prices.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

soileddove said:


> smrobs, are you talking about those beef show sticks with the little hookers on them? Beef - Show Sticks I've seen my grandpa use those on the occasional "difficult-to-cinch" horse.


 
That is very similar. The one that I was most familiar with was dennis reis's little stick thing but both work the same way. I never even thought about the cattle sticks . I have a whittled tree branch that I use right now but it's getting old and it would only take one little kick to break it. Still, better it than my arm though.


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Carrot stick is associated with Parelli, right? I looked into Clinton Anderson's Handy Stick. SOOOO expensive! So, I bought an $8 lunge whip, removed the tail and webbing from it and it's PERFECT. I haven't used it for much other than teaching my girl to stay out of my space on the ground.


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Awesome


Alwaysbehind said:


> Here is a lower priced model for those who want one but are smart enough to not pay the PP inflated prices.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Bad Farmpony! Bad!


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

Aww how sad that it's become a source of "pride" to say that you don't play games with your horse! I don't follow any dude's preachings but I like playing games with my horse and spending time "not working" in the traditional sense.

How lame that greedy men can ruin a great concept.

Edit: Disregard, this thread is too happy to be made even remotely serious by half asleep me XD


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

farmpony84 said:


> Bad Farmpony! Bad!


I'm not even gonna try to comment THAT! :mrgreen:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Deerly said:


> Aww how sad that i*t's become a source of "pride" to say that you don't play games with your horse*! I don't follow any dude's preachings but I like playing games with my horse and spending time "not working" in the traditional sense.
> 
> How lame that greedy men can ruin a great concept.
> 
> Edit: Disregard, this thread is too happy to be made even remotely serious by half asleep me XD


Deerly, "games" (and I'm not talking about Parelli here) is something some people/horses like to do, some don't, it has absolutely nothing to do with "pride". I personally prefer riding to any "games" (aka groundwork) as well as my mares. Well may be except the "where is my treat you dumb owner" game. :wink: But I know some people love to do lots of groundwork, and there is nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

No it doesn't have anything to do with pride. I play games with my horse. Mostly kick ball.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

If the horse wants to play, then we play. Unless it's 'chase the human'. That one is_ not_ allowed! :lol:

Besides, aren't the 'games' put out by the PP marketing machine just training methods cutesied up with silly names so they don't seem like work? 

I'd have to question a human's cognitive abilities if they didn't understand that training means work, regardless of whether or not you call that particular training method a 'game'. :wink:

Besides, I have an eggplant stick (purple lunge whip) which is far superior to anyone else's vegetable or fruit stick!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I'd add even any game (like kicking the ball) is training in some way. Whatever we do with our horses we train them, even as simple as brushing.

SR, your stick is VEGGIE! Mine is BANANA! So horses like sweet more! LOL!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> SR, your stick is VEGGIE! Mine is BANANA! So horses like sweet more! LOL!


Eggplant is actually a fruit, kitten. It's part of the nightshade family, which includes tomatoes (fruit). So nyah!!!!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Speed Racer said:


> Eggplant is actually a fruit, kitten. It's part of the nightshade family, which includes tomatoes (fruit). So nyah!!!!


Hmmmmm.... I always though it's a veggie. OK. good to know.  

Is a tomato a fruit or a vegetable? : Oxford Dictionaries Online (after some googling)


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That's what I was always told, that anything that had the seeds either in or on the body was considered a fruit, everything else was a veggie.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

LOL what a crazy thread! Mine is also eggplant colored! 

I would never hit a horse with a whip of any kind. I needed the dressage whip with rosie as an extra leg...my fat legs arent enough to move that much horse. She did not like it...but she did it! 

I recently whacked a friend with a dressage whip when she smacked a friends horse on the hind with it while riding. She felt he was being lazy and really wholloped him one. As soon as she was done, I cracked her across her butt with it. I told her *SHE* was lazy for not working him properly. Shes left that whip in the barn every day since *beam*


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Like tomatoes, it _tastes_ like a vegetable, so I'm not surprised people think it is one. :wink:

Watermelon has a split personality, being considered both a fruit _and_ veggie because of certain criteria. Poor, confused watermelon! :-(


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

What veggie characteristics could a watermelon possibly have? Now you have piqued my interest.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

smrobs said:


> What veggie characteristics could a watermelon possibly have? Now you have piqued my interest.


Those *seedless *watermelons (according to your definition :wink: ) are veggie. But it taste like a fruit. I bet it's a berry!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, good point.


----------



## DressageIsToDance (Jun 10, 2010)

Mmm, berries...

I don't play "games", although really the Parelli "games" are just groundwork disguised. As long as they are actually going somewhere, however, it doesn't matter what you call it. At some point, you are going to have to do some "classical" work. Those wet saddles pads, yet again. The problem arises when you spend all your time playing these games, and while the horse may well know these games well and respond to them, if you have paid attention to mostly just that, they won't know squat under saddle.

For me and Jack, "playtime" is really just grooming, hand walking, hand grazing, bathing and hanging out together. He's not a "cuddly" horse, and he's not extremely playful. But he enjoys quiet, relaxed company. That with good training under saddle is what has made the difference for us.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> Those *seedless *watermelons (according to your definition :wink: ) are veggie. But it taste like a fruit. I bet it's a berry!


But even seedless watermelons are not truly seedless. They are lacking in lots of mature seeds. But there are tons of immature seeds and the random evil full grown yucky black seed.

AB hates seeds.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Wait wait wait...is a pepper a fruit then?


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

My husband has one in teal. We like it.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

corinowalk said:


> Wait wait wait...is a pepper a fruit then?


Yes, ma'am.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Reaaallly?! That just doesn't seem right. I think God screwed that one up!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Ours was..i like $12 and it came witht the string. you can take it off those if you want since it can be used for different things.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

corinowalk said:


> Reaaallly?! That just doesn't seem right. I think God screwed that one up!


That and water weighing so much. I never understood why he made water weigh so much.....


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

That does seem extreme now that you mention it AB. Hmmm...maybe it has a purpose...who knows...

And Zucchinis?! Are THEY fruits?!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Must be if we are to believe SR's theory.

Lets just call them all produce.... that is so much easier.


Those training sticks are now officially a produce stick.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

corinowalk said:


> Reaaallly?! That just doesn't seem right. *I think God screwed that one up*!


Hmmmm... I'm with you on this one. And banana I guess is in "greens" category? 

I do feel like I wanna go out for dinner.... :lol:


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I just made my masterpiece...buffalo chicken pizza....mmmmmmm


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

corinowalk said:


> I just made my masterpiece...buffalo chicken pizza....mmmmmmm


Corino, how buffalo comes together with chicken?! I'd think they are too different of animals!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Some how they come together into one spectacular masterpiece that makes my hubby run in from work! The two seperate still makes him run...this combo just makes him bust the door down like the Kool-Aid pitcher. OHHHH YEAAAAHHH!!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Sigh, I can remember when the men would bust down the door like that to get to _me_, not food. Been awhile, though. I haz a sad....


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Awww No sad! I would bust down a door to get away at this point. I guess I lost my lovin feelin!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Speed Racer said:


> Sigh, I can remember when the men would bust down the door like that to get to _me_, not food. Been awhile, though. I haz a sad....


Hint: just serve food in bedroom! It'll make a trick! :hug:


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

This is definitely the most bizarre thread. 

Just got home, perusing the new posts, skimming thru this one and **** at the talk of fruits and veggies while in the back of my mind there is the PP correlation with the fruit stick.:rofl::rofl:

PP-Fruit or veggie? That is the real question........:clap:


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Uh, fruit. Definitely a fruit.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Solon said:


> Uh, fruit. Definitely a fruit.



Perhaps fruit cake??


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Ohh, yes much better!


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

First, love the thread!

Second, for the poster who wanted a colorful dressage whip, I bought mine on eBay. WAYY cheaper than Dover. They come in different sizes and are all good quality. I had a yellow one before the horses ate it [they broke into the barn and ate my whip, sad day...] and I have a pink one now. I think I spent... $7 total?

Third, PP is certainly a fruitcake. Very accurate description. =D


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

nrhareiner said:


> Perhaps fruit cake??


A moldy fruit cake.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

nrhareiner said:


> Perhaps fruit cake??


No, no, sweet pie is more appropriate here! Or at least for his half. 

riccil0ve, thanks! I didn't think about eBay. The thing I really like about Dover - you can return it if you don't like (even if used although I never returned the used item). I believe I even switched whips couple times before stopped on that blue + silver. :wink:


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh, I don't mean to dis on Dover. I LOVE Dover. I buy all my halters there. And everything else, haha. If you can find the things you want at the right time, the sales are amazing, the shipping is great [I'm on the other side of the states], and the product is always outstanding quality. The few times they've sent me the wrong item or were late for shipping, they've accommodated me nicely. Dover ftw!

However, I also love my $3 whips and $20 bridle [that was with shipping!] that I found on eBay. Four years later, my bridle is going strong, and if the girls didn't eat my first whip, I'd still have my own banana stick. =]

Funny thing, though. My friend has the worst luck with Dover. The few times she's gotten anything there, it was either back-ordered several months, or all of a sudden out of stock. She bought me breeches from them over a year ago, they should have been here in November, then April, and here we are in September and still no breeches, haha.


----------



## DressageIsToDance (Jun 10, 2010)

TOTALLY off topic, but riccil0ve, the horse in your avatar is wearing the same halter I have for Jack. :lol: Same color and everything. The irony!

I didn't even think about ebay, but it's definitely worth a look around! They do have good stuff!


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Too funny! I got two identical halters for the price of one. For the most part, not many people put their horses in yellow, but it's one if my favorite colors. Her saddle pad and polo wraps are also yellow. =]
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Yellow looks good on your horse. I bet it would look good on Gracie but do not think it would look good on Cassie. Have to have the right color on the right horse.


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> Branch! C'mon! It's not BRIGHT YELLOW! :lol:


 
But - a branch is much more _natural. :lol:_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Jolly Badger said:


> But - a branch is much more _natural. :lol:_


and would be much more inline with those that are "going green"


----------



## SamboStar (Sep 18, 2008)

OMgoodness, this thread is NUTS!!!! I'm sitting here ROTFL, this is hilarious!

Oh, and get this....Clinton Anderson once kicked a horse in the barrel while he was working on backing her slowly from a trailer - she fishtailed and almost squashed him against the inside of the trailer! - and because he couldn't hit her with his stick at close-range, he picked up his foot and kicked her!
And I quote CA himself, "Now THAT is natural horsemanship, mates...nothin' more natural than your FOOT!"


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

nrhareiner said:


> Yellow looks good on your horse. I bet it would look good on Gracie but do not think it would look good on Cassie. Have to have the right color on the right horse.


Why, thank you, sir! I think I picked a good color for Ricci. Gracie's color is pink though. Hot pink. Pink and zebra stripes if I could find it, because it's not a "girly" pink, but a "punk" pink. It fits Gracie perfectly. =]

You are absolutely right, it has to be the right color on the right horse. And a chestnut/sorrel should never wear red. Ever. It hurts my eyes whenever I see it. Haha.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Jolly Badger said:


> But - a branch is much more _natural. :lol:_


Hmmmm.... But _natural _carrot stick is orange! :wink:


----------

